# Breakfast?



## buggy (May 27, 2010)

What do you usually eat for breakfast?

I usually start with a bowl of plain oatmeal. Never liked the taste but really nutritious and good for health.


----------



## Montanablue (May 27, 2010)

I mix it up, otherwise I get bored. I rotate:

- oatmeal w/ fruit mixed in
- home-made granola
- corn tortilla w/ avacado
- scrambled eggs with black beans
- pop tarts (I try to avoid these, because they're not exactly a healthy way to start the day, but sometimes I have a craving)


----------



## Wayne (May 27, 2010)

buggy said:


> What do you usually eat for breakfast?
> 
> I usually start with a bowl of plain oatmeal. Never liked the taste but really nutritious and good for health.


 
You're just not fixing it up right. Add a spot of butter, some brown sugar, raisins and walnuts (or pecans).


----------



## SarahM (May 27, 2010)

Oatmeal with brown sugar, hashbrowns, and toast. Sometimes pancakes with strawberries. I find those to be really filling.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 27, 2010)

Toast, Andouile sausage, cheese, lately an orange because all my canned plums ran out, and a stout cup of Medaglia d'Oro because it's cheap.


----------



## AThornquist (May 27, 2010)

Fruit, a protein (eggs, protein shake, left-over meat), and salad; also I usually have a dairy either then, such as milk with the protein shake, or have dairy later in the day. I sometimes also add toast, a tortilla, or some other grain. And water.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 27, 2010)

Bacon (sometimes), eggs (scrambled, fried, boiled), milk. Sometimes oatmeal. Sometimes french bread. Eggs play a large part in our diet because we have 50 laying hens. Perfect eggs are sold, cracked eggs are 'family' eggs. We get lots of 'family eggs' (rich, orange yolks that sit way up on the whites - mmmmm).


----------



## buggy (May 27, 2010)

In my unhealthy days I always visited McD. It's either hotcakes or a filet-O (still like that!). 

Now there'll be no such thing.


----------



## TheDow (May 27, 2010)

I usually have a scrambled egg quesadilla. (Scramble one egg w/ salsa, cook to nice half-circle, 1 whole wheat tortilla, sharp cheddar.)

On weekends, however, our morning permits us to make steel-cut oatmeal. For those who find they don't like rolled oats, I would tend to agree. Rolled oats have been cooked some and rolled flat. The oats lose a lot of their natural sweetness and nutrition when rolled, which is sad. Steel cut oats take about 40 minutes to make, but require little addition, except maybe a tad of sweetener. They make a tremendous breakfast porridge. (Sometimes steel cut oats are called Irish or Scottish oatmeal/oats.)

To do two servings, this is what we do (preparation courtesy of Alton Brown of Good Eats/Iron Chef fame):

Take 1/2 cup oats, and toast over medium heat with a little butter/margarine. When these start to smell nutty, they're done. No more than 3-4 minutes. You don't want to brown them.

At the same time you start the oats, heat up 1 1/2 cups of water to a boil. Easiest to use an electric kettle. If you don't have an electric kettle, start the water a little early so you don't toast the oats too long.

Turn the heat on the oats to low and pour the water into them. It'll make a bit of a fuss, but it'll quickly settle down. Cover and cook for 25 minutes.

At the 25 minute mark, add 1/2 cup milk, raise heat to medium and simmer to desired consistency, stirring frequently. (If you don't stir, a skin will form on top of the porridge. It won't hurt you, but I don't like it, myself.) Takes us 5-7 minutes, give or take.

My wife adds a spoonful of brown sugar, and I use sugar-free maple syrup for sweetening. The oats, when not rolled, make such a rich, hearty porridge. Alton Brown, cooking guru, says it's like a breakfast risotto, and I would agree.  We serve with whole wheat toast.


----------



## AThornquist (May 27, 2010)

So Chris - when's breakfast?


----------



## JM (May 27, 2010)

buggy said:


> What do you usually eat for breakfast?
> 
> I usually start with a bowl of plain oatmeal. Never liked the taste but really nutritious and good for health.



Ahhh, I used to start the day with steel cut oatmeal! I'm just not hungry in the morning anymore. I have coffee, sometimes homemade iced tea, that's about it.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (May 28, 2010)

Usually I have one of those adult cereals. You know the kind that we tell ourselves is healthy and "adult" because there's no toy at the bottom and it doesn't turn your milk pink, but really contains heaps of sugar. This morning, however, I'm having hearty Red River cereal


----------



## jwithnell (May 28, 2010)

Mornings are a commie plot! First thing I use milk to make coffee. Later, if I remember, I'll eat a bowl of oatmeal or bran cereal. I might eat a bite of scrambled eggs or something when I make breakfast for my little guys.


----------



## TheDow (May 28, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> So Chris - when's breakfast?


 
In about an hour, actually.


----------



## Tim (May 28, 2010)

Cereal, otherwise known as "human chow".


----------



## Cato (May 28, 2010)

soil-et green..... New Jersey hands it out to the homeless & destitute.


----------



## jayce475 (May 28, 2010)

buggy said:


> What do you usually eat for breakfast?
> 
> I usually start with a bowl of plain oatmeal. Never liked the taste but really nutritious and good for health.


\

I have bread and oats generally. But you have no idea how much I miss having char kway teow and mee pok for breakfast.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 28, 2010)

Frosted shredded wheat with skim milk.


----------



## Wannabee (May 28, 2010)

A cappuccino

Mixture of a meat (usually beef, but sometimes chicken, venison or some type of sausage), potatoes or rutabaga, green peppers, garlic, onion and some seasoning. We'll make a big portion early in the week and then heat up servings for breakfast during the week.

Followed by a latte or 3.

If I deviate it's generally oatmeal, though I've not had steel cut... sounds yummy. But I try to avoid too many carbs early in the day, or late in the day for that matter. But this is a breakfast show...


----------



## Andres (May 28, 2010)




----------



## TrueConvert (May 28, 2010)

I usually eat 3 scrambled eggs and some substantial meat (steak, sausage, ground beef, or pork shoulder like this morning)...........I CANNOT eat A SINGLE MEAL if it doesn't include a substantial meat. It really seems wrong to me. LOL


----------



## Scott1 (May 28, 2010)

Oatmeal, add cinnamon and honey.

Sometimes add a small amount of ground flax seed to it.

Add fruit in the cereal, e.g. blueberries, strawberries, banana, etc. or add as a side plate.

Occasionally, add toast with peanut butter and jelly or a small cup of fruit juice.

Do this 4 or 5 mornings a week and feel free to do something different 2 or 3 times a week, including eat out.


----------



## Curt (May 28, 2010)

This morning I had two over easy, fried spam, and roasted peppers. That's pretty unusual. Usually I have coffee and a banana. In the winter there is the occasional bowl of steel cut oatmeal. When I'm in Europe I like the breakfasts of cheeses and meats - and good coffee.


----------



## Dwimble (May 28, 2010)

I eat a six egg-white omlette (yes, SIX) with three pieces of turkey bacon and a piece of whole wheat bread. It's part of my fitness regime and easily the biggest meal of the day.

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




Cato The Elder said:


> soil-et green..... New Jersey hands it out to the homeless & destitute.



Noooo....it's PEOPLE!


----------



## Tripel (May 28, 2010)

On weekdays it's usually cereal or an oatmeal/fiber bar. I always mix my cereals, preferably 3 varieties at a time. I choose from among Special K, Bran Flakes, Cheerios, SmartStart, Grape Nuts, Quaker Toasted Oatmeal, and Honey Bunches of Oats. 

On Saturdays it's usually stone-ground grits and sausage. Occasionally pancakes. 

On Sundays I always make biscuits.


----------



## JennyG (May 28, 2010)

Oatmeal porridge, just as it is.
I *like* the taste.
In any case that's all you're allowed to have, in Scotland


----------



## TheDow (May 28, 2010)

JennyG said:


> Oatmeal porridge, just as it is.
> I *like* the taste.
> In any case that's all you're allowed to have, in Scotland


 
I agree, Jenny. I like the test of decent oatmeal. My problem is that in the States what you invariably get is rolled oats. When the wife and I were in Scotland in 2007 we didn't generally get rolled oats, so we were pleased. What we usually got was steel cut oats, which are superb!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 28, 2010)

> I usually eat 3 scrambled eggs and some substantial meat (steak, sausage, ground beef, or pork shoulder like this morning)...........I CANNOT eat A SINGLE MEAL if it doesn't include a substantial meat. It really seems wrong to me. LOL



While I appreciate this method of taking meals (I love meat at meals; it seems a shame to skip it at *any* meal), I can't help but wonder if your cardiologist shares your love for this diet!


----------



## Edward (May 28, 2010)

Usually a Big Texas sweetroll Calories in Big Texas Cinnamon Roll and Nutrition Facts out of the machine, or a chocolate Moon Pie. MoonPie | Original 

I used to wash it down with a Dr Pepper, but I've recently switched to coffee with some ice in it.


----------



## JennyG (May 29, 2010)

TheDow said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > Oatmeal porridge, just as it is.
> ...


You're right there is variation in the taste.
I used to get Aberfeldy watermill oatmeal which was the absolute tops, but when the supply of that failed I started mixing my own blend of 2 or 3 kiinds. Plain supermarket oatmeal is a bit blehhchh


----------

